
Google combining travel tools (hotel, flights) - luismanj
https://www.google.com/travel
======
wnissen
This seems... lousy? I love the individual flight (and recently, hotel)
searches, but the freeform text doesn't do what I want. I entered "SJC,OAK,SFO
to PDX" thinking it would take me to flights, but instead it just googled for
that string, skipping the travel search altogether.

~~~
fyoving
[https://www.google.com/travel/flights](https://www.google.com/travel/flights)

------
s3r3nity
I'm glad to see that not only is Google Trips getting some needed UI
improvements, but now has a mobile-web version - giving me some trust to
continue using it.

------
lostmsu
While I use Google flights now and then to compare with SkyScanner, I don't
see why is this HN-worthwhile news.

~~~
mercer
> Please don't complain that a submission is inappropriate. If a story is spam
> or off-topic, flag it. Don't feed egregious comments by replying; flag them
> instead. If you flag, please don't also comment that you did.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

